# Temporary breakdown insurance



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Not motorhome related but could be. I am replacing my car early next year and the breakdown assistance that was associated with it expires this month. Does anyone have experience of or know any company that will provide short term, ie 1 month cover.


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

Nearly got short term for my bike when leaving northern Ireland for a couple of days and was going to use the coop ( didnt need to in the end but I know for next time )

See here https://www.co-opinsurance.co.uk/breakdown-cover/short-trip-breakdown-cover
It might work for you

LT man


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

Just another point 
Don't bother as I did not know you could join AA if you break down as it used to be no help for first 24 hours

Might be expensive but a good gamble if you don't need it

See https://www.theaa.com/breakdown-cover/instant-cover

LT Man


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

LT Man said:


> Just another point
> Don't bother as I did not know you could join AA if you break down as it used to be no help for first 24 hours
> 
> Might be expensive but a good gamble if you don't need it
> ...


Interesting that you can ONLY join under those circumstances by telephoning them. I bet the cost is pretty astronomical though :nerd: If it isn't then what's the point of ever being "a member"? Just wait until you break down and THEN call them. If you go years without a call-out you are well in profit.

The cynical part of my brain tells me there must be an (expensive) catch!

Andy


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
Can't you take it out for the current car then transfer it to the new car?

Or take out a personal policy that covers you for any vehicle?

Some of the cheaper insurance based companies such as Start Rescue wouldn't cost very much.

Or don't use your car for a month!!?

Steve


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Our car insurance includes breakdown and recovery with it. But thats in France. Maybe it's possible a UK insurance co does this.

Ray.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

homenaway said:


> Hi,
> Can't you take it out for the current car then transfer it to the new car?
> 
> Or take out a personal policy that covers you for any vehicle?
> ...


New car will come with manufacturers breakdown assistance included so just need stopgap as old car breakdown cover ends approx 1month before picking up new car


----------



## gruntyj (Feb 26, 2019)

I have previously used the likes of QDOS Breakdown and Nova Direct. They seem to offer very cheap policies with European Cover.


----------

